# Spiritualism and fertility treatment



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

I wonder is anyone can answer my question.  

Ive never classed myself as a religious person although i have my beliefs (not sure exactly how to define them tho) and have found myself questioning my faith (in what?) since my miscarriage earlier this year.

Ive become very drawn to a local Temple of Spiriualism and I think im searching for inner peace and answers, however dont know an awful lot about it as a religion.  

Im wondering if anyone knows how they sit with fertility treatment ?

I know the easiest way to find out is to ask, but i love the time i spend there and i guess im scared of being cast out.  Im sure that wouldnt happen literally, but I guess i want to know my facts a bit more.

Can anyone advise ?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello BuntyBoo

I would love to know more about the Temple you go to.

I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage  

Emma x


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi BuntyBoo,

So sorry to hear of your m/c - having had 3 m/c I know only too well the pain and heartache that they cause  

I've pm'd you with regards to why I have moved your post to G/B Gen chat 

Take good care of yourself hun 

Dibley x


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Emmalottie

Have PM'd you honey with a link

xx


----------

